# Playoffs Schedule



## SDMama (Jun 15, 2022)

Website link is https://girlsacademyleague.com/playoffs-showcase-2022/ but doesn’t actually show a schedule yet?


----------



## MoSalah (Jun 15, 2022)

Dear Girls Academy--

Can you please get your Ocean Side schedule Up?  The GA is notoriously late in getting schedules UP....why is this so difficult.  Administration is a big hit on the GA--the GA is very poorly administered.  It is helpful that you provide a general idea of starting data, but there are lots of moving parts involved in traveling to such an event that require (at a minimum) at least of month of planning...least flight prices are nuts...including rental car prices.  Delaying getting the schedules up, also complicates departure flight times...lots of people are trying to plan trips to Europe and other parts of the world after the Ocean Side event...and your delay in getting the schedules up...materially impacts family trips and family planning--which does the GA no good!!!!  These are basic matters that are easily fixed.


----------



## Lightning Red (Jun 17, 2022)

Schedules were posted this morning:



			GotSport


----------



## Larzby (Jun 17, 2022)

Lightning Red said:


> Schedules were posted this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> GotSport


Great matchups!


----------



## dean (Jun 21, 2022)

Did the GA schedule their playoffs first, or ECNL? It's too bad they're at the same time, for the players and scouts. My DD noticed the UCLA head coach and asst are headed to Seattle. Bummer. Wonder where the majority of the top schools go.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jun 21, 2022)

There is an assistant coach for UCLA attending the showcase.





						ScoutingZone® | Sports Scouting App for Soccer | OwnTheZone
					






					app.scoutingzone.com
				




Play well, get noticed and then when you come back for Surf cup in July maybe the head coach will come see you for themselves. So far its been the assistant coaches that reach out first followed by the head coach after a few conversations.


----------



## oh canada (Jun 30, 2022)

MamaBear5 said:


> So far its been the assistant coaches that reach out first followed by the head coach after a few conversations.


Not true...if you're talking about REAL interest--like the call and text kind of interest, the programs most interested in my kids, the head coach always reached out first, maybe with the exception of one.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jul 1, 2022)

Kiddo has been in serious talks (calls/texts) with 4 different colleges. She started her talks with the assistant coaches and at some point has had those same contacts with the head coach. 

That said, there was about a 50/50 split of head and assistant coaches at the showcase.


----------

